# What is best coffee bean for sage barista exprss



## Liz Walker

Hi

What is the best coffee bean for sage barista express? From supermarket and online

liz


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

It depends on your taste.

The only must haves are freshly roasted and freshly ground as you make.

Everything else is personal preference. There is a list of UK based roasters in the 'Beans' section.

If you tell forum members what sort of coffee you currently enjoy like classic, dark and chocolatey or bright and fruity people may be able to make some specific suggestions.

Hope that is helpful.


----------



## M_H_S

Try Union Revelation

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## General-S-1

Rave Signature Blend is a good starter bean. Also try their starter packs.

Italian job from rave ?

monsoon malabar hit from coffeecompass. If you want something with a spice kick.

Theres also a fruity blueberry but forgot where i purchased from ☹

To get the best out of your machine you really need to stick to fresh roasted beans, supermarket beans should only be used in emergencies.


----------



## 24774

Liz Walker said:


> Hi
> 
> What is the best coffee bean for sage barista express? From supermarket and online
> 
> liz


 Don't get supermarket beans. Union from Waitrose if you absolutely have to, but don't  I had a look yesterday and they are old. That means they are dead. Just order online, you get them next day with some places, the day after with others.

Rave as someone said is a good place to start, cheap and can get a variety. Origin worked very well in my Sage BE. Drury's Moka D'Or was the best bean (by that, I mean my favourite, there's no magic bean that 'works best'). I'm planning on BlackCat, Horsham and Artisan in the foreseeable future. Where do you live? Support a roaster near you? Get some BlackCat Coffee, they give good advice on this forum, it's nice to give back to them.


----------



## Liz Walker

Thanks so much! Great tips.. on week 2 of my sage barista and frustrated by results so fa bu


----------



## TomHughes

Liz Walker said:


> Thanks so much! Great tips.. on week 2 of my sage barista and frustrated by results so fa bu


 If you're frustrated you need to give more details. 
Get some decent, freshly roasted beans. 
Then follow the advice on here, making sure you have a set of scales accurate to 0.1g, the sage grinder is pants when it comes to dosing so you will need to weigh.


----------



## Liz Walker

Thanks! Sorry if this sounds stupid but weigh coffee that has been grounded in puck ?

Just ordered origin coffee.

On a mission to get right

Thank you..


----------



## 24774

Liz Walker said:


> Thanks! Sorry if this sounds stupid but weigh coffee that has been grounded in puck ?
> 
> Just ordered origin coffee.
> 
> On a mission to get right
> 
> Thank you..


 18g ground coffee in portafilter to start. You may need slighter higher weight in ground beans to achieve this due to the grinder's retention. Grind into a cup or glass, then transfer into portafilter. Tare container on scales first so you know exactly the weight of the ground beans you are transferring.

Grind on 7, maybe lower as the Sage BE grinder needs to operate at the lower numbers IMO. Tamp evenly. See how the coffee comes out. Adjust from there. Depending on result you may need to adjust ground coffee weight, grind size, distribution or tamp pressure.


----------



## Liz Walker

Thank you!

So is that for a single or double?

what does imo stand for?

Made my best double this morning... so hopeful

liz


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Imo : In My Opinion

Usually the single baskets are a waste of time and space, as they are finically and very difficult to use. People tend to use the double basket at all times.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liz Walker

I did a video of my coffee this morning. Too large to upload. Basically on grind 1, drip drip drip for 40 secs...disaster☹


----------



## MildredM

Upload your vids to YouTube then use their 'share' link here


----------



## Adam.f

I am too in the newbie camp, but you just need to relax take your time, it will come and you will learn from mistakes (that's one of the best ways to learn) you take that and adjust it for next time, it is not a race. Making coffee is part of the pleasure and process.

I have the Sage BP this is my set up

Turn on machine

I run the machine 3-4 times with an empty Portafilter always use the double (this warms everything up, portafilter, cup, machine)

I place the empty portafilter on a scale zero it

grind the beans (fresh beans is best!) I have got mine set to 4/5 on the top burr and 7 on the grind size. Place on the scale and get it up to 18g. Tampa the dose, use the razor to get it flat and level.

insert portafilter then place cup on the scale under the portafilter, zero the scale. I always do a manual pour, so you want to aim for about 8-10 seconds prefusion (nothing coming out) and then when it starts to flow you want a nice honey consistency and you want to watch the scale get up to about 36g of espresso coming out with a time of about 34-40 seconds.

I am a newbie so some of the more experienced would say slightly different but I am still learning as well and following some of the hints and tips from them.

If you need to change something the best advise I can give you, is only make small adjustments of one thing at a time, don't start to mess with two many things at a time, like changing the weight and the grind at the same time, stick with the same weight and change the grind (one up or down depending on the extraction) and work from there.


----------



## Liz Walker

That's great advice. Thanks . A bit despairing today as not having much success


----------



## cuprajake

Have alook on YouTube for hoons coffeee

He has a sage and has great content.

The sage machines pre infuse so they will do nothing in terms of liquid out for the first 8 to 12 seconds then you will hear the pump change tone and coffee should come out of the machine.

People time from pressing the button and anywhere from 25 seconds to 40 seconds to get between 36 to 50g in your cup.

This is very broad and then you can fine tune with taste.

Best coffe for starting with is an espresso blend, like rave fudge or italian job.

Single origin beans are too hard, this sent me mental too


----------



## Adam.f

At the moment I testing Rave coffee beans in the sage

the best seller sample pack ( Italian, signature and Colombia) and picked up a pack of single Guatemala Bosques de San Francisco.

With signature I have a setting on 6 at the top burr and 7-8 on the grind setting, getting 9-10 seconds prefusion and 36g taking about 34 seconds.


----------



## Liz Walker

Hi

started new rave coffee today .. 18.5g Grind on 7 .., only 18 secs

then 18g grind 6 .. same again

then went to 3 and about 26 secs

do I keep lowering the grind?


----------



## jazzersi

Liz Walker said:


> Hi
> 
> started new rave coffee today .. 18.5g Grind on 7 .., only 18 secs
> 
> then 18g grind 6 .. same again
> 
> then went to 3 and about 26 secs
> 
> do I keep lowering the grind?


 Are you purging the grinder when you chance grind setting? My sage smart grinder takes at least two shots to settle into each setting, the first one after changing is a mix of different grind sizes due to what is retained in the burrs.

26 secs sounds good, most important factor is taste. Numbers are only ballpark


----------



## Liz Walker

Hi,

thanks for reply. Is purging letting it grind even with no coffee? It sounds a bit stressed when I do that?

Today I went to grind 1 and 18.5g coffee. 36 secs and I managed to weigh the output which was 46g but I think if we are going to be exact it should be 2:1 so 37g. What should I adjust to try and achieve that output. Maybe more coff?

It tasted pretty good though and I am getting better at milk so overall an improving picture..

best lockdown purchase to keep me focused!

Thanks for tips!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Liz Walker said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks for reply. Is purging letting it grind even with no coffee? It sounds a bit stressed when I do that?
> 
> Today I went to grind 1 and 18.5g coffee. 36 secs and I managed to weigh the output which was 46g but I think if we are going to be exact it should be 2:1 so 37g. What should I adjust to try and achieve that output. Maybe more coff?
> 
> It tasted pretty good though and I am getting better at milk so overall an improving picture..
> 
> best lockdown purchase to keep me focused!
> 
> Thanks for tips!


 There is no exact , try not to hot a ratio because it is the mot mentioned. 1:2 is not a magic bullet for every coffee. If it is tasting good then enjoy it .

I suspect you are weighing your coffee after you have finished the shot , if not why didnt you just stop the shot at 37 and taste. Again here is no magic time that you see quoted. What is important is the amount of espresso you make , not if it is made in 30 or 35 seconds.

The ratio sets the strength of the coffee you are making.

But how fresh is the coffee, you should be letting it rest at least 7 days for espresso . Too fresh coffee will give you variable results.

Next don't overfill your basket to get to a certain ratio , in a certain time frame. Overfilling a basket can lead to uneven extraction through what is called channeling.

At 18.5g you may be near the limit of your basket already, could be wron.

, Some of the Sage machines have baskets that can take 19 to 20g . If you add more coffee , all you are doing is making a bigger drink ( if we presume that you want to hit a certain ratio again ) .


----------



## Eureka

Hello

im researching the best full bodied LOWER (LOW) acid coffee beam (think smooth and rich) for the Sage One touch Barista machine... any suggestions?

Best

Laura


----------



## DavecUK

@Eureka Welcome to the forum....

Medium to medium dark roasted Brazilian.


----------

